Ask HN: What CS papers do you recommend every engineer read? - goostavos
======
tjr
[https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs655/readings/steele.pdf](https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs655/readings/steele.pdf)

